# Month-old Roamio Pro Hanging with spinning circle



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Roamio Pro suddenly has begun hanging, with spinning Windows-like circle. For example, clicking on a recorded program frequently results in a blank screen with spinning circle hanging for about 30 seconds to a minute before program starts. Tried power-cycling, but problem remains. Suggestions? Call Tivo for warranty resolution?


----------



## diphosphine (Sep 2, 2008)

My four-month old Roamio Pro just started doing the same thing within the last day. I've tried restarting a couple of times to no avail. So far, I've only noticed this behavior within the HD menu system (e.g., when selecting shows in the My Shows screen), not during the actual playback of shows.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

diphosphine said:


> So far, I've only noticed this behavior within the HD menu system (e.g., when selecting shows in the My Shows screen), not during the actual playback of shows.


Same here.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mine was doing the same thing earlier tonight. Seems better, now.

Think it might be TiVo server related, nothing directly related to the Roamio units themselves.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

LoadStar said:


> Mine was doing the same thing earlier tonight. Seems better, now.
> 
> Think it might be TiVo server related, nothing directly related to the Roamio units themselves.


We saw this issue last night too. I was thinking it was a TiVo server issue too.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Since receiving the Summer Update:

I have had several occasions where the HDUI just freezes up and the TiVo will not respond, requiring a reboot either via unplugging or the RESOLUTION - Reset button on the back of the Roamio Pro or Format button on the Premiere.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine started the blue spinning circle last night and it continues this morning. Also seeing some pixelation which I assume is related being that I never had it before. Anyone else seeing the pixelation?


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

same here


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> same here


Including pixelation?


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

mpnret said:


> Including pixelation?


Mine started to do the pause with blue screen with circle going around, but after 30 to 40 second delay it works.. This has only happened in last day or two...Do you think it is related to the Tivo servers? Bob...


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Same here yesterday. Haven't checked today. Rather disappointed that a server could cause my Roamio to become sluggish for things like starting playback of an already recorded program. If a server is actually the cause, me thinks tivo has an overly complicated os.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Assuming from above posts that problem not related to my new Tivo Pro Box, but is some type of server or software problem? Comments?


----------



## jxryan (Feb 19, 2008)

Same here. Started 2 days ago on my Roamio and Premiere.


----------



## DebbieZ1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I unplugged my Comcast router first then unplugged both my Roamios. After router rebooted I plugged back in the Tivo's. So far it seems to have done the trick. We shall see.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, my basic started doing the circle thing too. I don't see why Tivo server would be involved in playing back a show on my own machines disk. Simple test, disable your internet and see if it plays back normally then. I'll try it later when not in use but we need several to try this. If the problem does end then you know it is not in your box. I wonder if some kind of spy ware, sending what you are playing to some marketing hucksters maybe?. This has to be in that new software update I got a week ago if so.


----------



## daa (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine's doing it too.

The Internet hit a bump a couple of days ago, where the number of 'routes' (lists of how to get there from here) exceeded the capacity (about 500,000) of some of the older backbone routers -- resulting in a bunch of connectivity problems. This could be related.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

mpnret said:


> Mine started the blue spinning circle last night and it continues this morning. Also seeing some pixelation which I assume is related being that I never had it before. Anyone else seeing the pixelation?


Got the spinning circle once last night (30-40 seconds), and some weird pixelation in shows over the last 2-3 days.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Silverman said:


> I don't see why Tivo server would be involved in playing back a show on my own machines disk.


I don't either. But there's been a dozen or so posts here, obviously all our TiVo's didn't develop the same problem at the same time. Has to be connected to some issue at TiVo HQ.


----------



## Geezer64 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Roamio Basic got hit with it last evening as well. Looks to be OK today.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Geezer64 said:


> Looks to be OK today.


Still a problem for me.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

MIne started doing the same thing. My wife noticed it sometime thursday. I went into the menu and selected Standby, I think. Then it appeared to reboot or something??? Does that power cycle it? 

Anyways, afterwards I went into a recorded program to see if the same issue persisted and it did not. Haven't been home today to check.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Silverman said:


> Yes, my basic started doing the circle thing too. I don't see why Tivo server would be involved in playing back a show on my own machines disk.


On my 4-tuner Roamio and my 2-tuner Premiere I saw spinning circles briefly several times yesterday. Also, while in System Information (looking about something else) I noticed that VCM connections had failed a couple of times for each box yesterday afternoon. Both made successful connections later, and they seem to be connecting OK today. So some of TiVo's servers may have had some issue yesterday.

The consensus here at TCF is that TiVo's servers should cause delay in the user interface only for server data that's being displayed, but TiVo's programmers seem to intersperse references to non-essential server data with references to local data in ways that sometimes cause problems.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Had this for the past day or two on all three of my Roamios. Unplugged to reboot my MoCa network gateway and the problem went away.

Jeff


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The thing I've noticeed with the spinning circles seems to have been with checking content that it has to get online. It seems like something may have changed on their end. Or it's an issue with the last update. But I've run into this recently when checking cast info, episode guides, and future showings.

WHen i first saw the issue I actually removed my Minis off MoCA. Since this slao coincided with an issue I had with a beta firmware on my router. But the issue persisted after changing the router firmware back and going to Ethernet with my Minis. So I put my Minis back on MoCA last night.


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here with a Roamio Pro and a Mini.

I see lots of freezes / hangs in the UI, sometimes with the spinning circle - every time I use the TiVo, whether it be to go through recordings that are on the DVR or when using "What to watch now".

My Mini also does the same thing, and I've been getting some random freezes of video on the mini the past couple of days.

I don't watch a lot of TV, however these symptoms were immediately noticeable when I did sit down to watch some TV. I figured it has something to do with the recent software update.

Whatever it is, TiVo needs to get it straightened out. My Roamio / Mini worked perfectly prior to this last update.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

2004raptor said:


> Haven't been home today to check.


The delay seems to be gone here. I didn't reboot or do anything -- everything seems to be back to normal.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Had same here lasts night.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Had problem start Thursday and still having issues today. Occurs on my Roamio and Minis. Had this similar problem a while back and it was related to TiVo server, I think this is as well.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## catburt (Aug 15, 2014)

I had the same issue yesterday. It cleared when I booted tivo last night. Delays seem to be downloading the show previews. Menus that did not have show previews were not affected. It seems the tivo does not cache the immages. If this is true the quality of your internet connection (and to a lesser extent speed) will affect the GUI. Might explain why some users have more issues than others.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Last night my iPhone & iPad couldn't connect to my Tivos (either out of home or in home). They would think my password was wrong or give "network error".

I know I also saw the spinning cursor at least once in the past day or two too.

Something was apparently messed up on their end.

While *I* don't like it, I think "playing a recording on your end" talks to the servers only to get the info for the bar-of-annoying-icons-at-the-top-that-you-can't-turn-off... to look up related shows or the like.

(yes, I *still* think Tivos are FAR better than the competition.)


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Problem worse tonight. Long hangs and sometimes spinning blue circle, when trying to play recordings.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

mpnret said:


> Including pixelation?


No just the spinning circle on my Mini's.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Same here - spinning circle for at least several seconds when I selected a recording to play.


----------



## jodell (Jul 10, 2002)

+1 at least 34 of us are suffering the same problem. @TivoMargret any comment on what is going on?


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Mine's better Saturday night. No spinning circles tonight. Very curious as to what's going on.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Three days of almost everything listed here, plus UI reboots, and even full-blown Tivo reboots on all base Roamios here.

While most problems here used to be usually resolved by power-cycling the tuning adapters, lately it's been non-TA issues.

It's hard to know who/what to blame, since a cablecard firmware update was pushed-out about a week ago (in my Cox market), and seems to have added issues, rather than fixing any. Most noticeable is a loss of all channels, SDV or not, until the TiVo has been rebooted (which would mean the cablecard is rebooted, making it hard to say it was due to the TiVo, and rule out the new cablecard firmware). This issue happens on all the Roamios in the house, at exactly the same time, and does not self-resolve, if left alone for hours (tried it just to see if it would self-resolve).

Back to what the thread is about, it does seem that unless the TiVo doesn't detect a network, way too much chatter is going on with TiVo's analytics services servers via the realtime connection. TiVo can retroactively determine how many subscribers paused a given program, at a given time. They sell this data, which is why it's so essential they know everything we do, and when we do it...

A better test for if internet (or TiVo server) issues are causing problems is to disconnect the ethernet cable (if using ethernet, not MoCA). If the TiVo senses it is connected, it will try to communicate, no matter what you do upstream, or with the router. If the TiVo senses it's not even connected, it does have a "fallback mode", where it's not trying to communicate (like it still would attempt, if you left it network-connected, but denied it access to the internet).

It was disclosed by TiVoMargret, that this fallback-mode is there, and using it requires it to not sense a network connection is present (unplugged-cable state).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> Three days of almost everything listed here, plus UI reboots, and even full-blown Tivo reboots on all base Roamios here.
> 
> While most problems here used to be usually resolved by power-cycling the tuning adapters, lately it's been non-TA issues.
> 
> It's hard to know who/what to blame, since a cablecard firmware update was pushed-out about a week ago (in my Cox market), and seems to have added issues, rather than fixing any. Most noticeable is a loss of all channels, SDV or not, until the TiVo has been rebooted (which would mean the cablecard is rebooted, making it hard to say it was due to the TiVo, and rule out the new cablecard firmware). This issue happens on all the Roamios in the house, at exactly the same time, and does not self-resolve, if left alone for hours (tried it just to see if it would self-resolve).


Just curious, have you tried pulling the CableCARD and reinserting, without rebooting, to see if that resolves the issue?

Perhaps that's more difficult with the base Roamio, is it behind a panel on the bottom?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ohmark said:


> Mine's better Saturday night. No spinning circles tonight. Very curious as to what's going on.


+1

Yes mine was much better too. Every time I was getting cast info, episode info, and future showings it was quicker than it had been earlier in the week and without the spinning circles. But it still didn't seem as quick as before.


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

ohmark said:


> Assuming from above posts that problem not related to my new Tivo Pro Box, but is some type of server or software problem? Comments?


I think your problems and mine and all the others started with a defective Summer update.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Just curious, have you tried pulling the CableCARD and reinserting, without rebooting, to see if that resolves the issue?
> 
> Perhaps that's more difficult with the base Roamio, is it behind a panel on the bottom?


Yes, it's covered by a large plastic panel, that includes one of the rubber feet for the bottom. Yes, I've tried as you suggest.

Not only is the cablecard slot had to access, it's hard to work with. The green plastic tip on the primitive (and finger-slicing sharp) lever easily goes flying off and gets lost, leaving use of fingers out of the question (blood short-circuits things, as I have learned the hard way).

The solder joints for the card slot are also very susceptible to damage, if extreme care is not taken (eboydog knows all about this). It is the most difficult way I've ever had to deal with, just to eject/insert the card (mostly the eject). There's no way (room) to grab the end of the card and pull it. Any method that does not involved using the eject lever, to unseat the card, and/or any pressure applied to the card in directions other than straight-in/out can break the solder joints.

It's a piss-poor design, and the worst one I have ever had to deal with. Even the MSO boxes make it easy to eject and re-insert the card, and are of a more solid design.


----------



## conjoe (Mar 12, 2007)

I too have the spinning circle issue. Seems like it started after the summer update and it's still happening.


----------



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Same problem here, when clicking a recording to view it will show the circle for a good 20 seconds before going to the screen to play. Still here and has been there for a few days now.


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

I took one of the other users suggestion and rebooted the Tivo and the delay went away..


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> MIne started doing the same thing. My wife noticed it sometime thursday. I went into the menu and selected Standby, I think. Then it appeared to reboot or something??? Does that power cycle it?
> 
> Anyways, afterwards I went into a recorded program to see if the same issue persisted and it did not. Haven't been home today to check.


mine has been fine since this post. (knock on wood)

weird.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine OK right now. Had same issue but have no cable card, mini, TA or anything but an antenna on it and wi-fi link so it isn't any of those extra things doing it. I have the simplest system and had issue only since the new software update......not too hard now to guess the cause.


----------



## bern43 (Mar 23, 2008)

Same problem with mine. Seems to have started after the recent update.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Problem I reported of spinning blue circle disappeared two days ago and has not returned. I did not reboot, power cycle, remove and reset cable card, pray, bang the top of the unit, curse (okay, I cursed), reset or power cycle modem or router or anything else. The problem simply appeared, lasted about two days, and then disappeared.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Several days since problem went away. No change on my end, did not record TiVo, reset my router or any other change. Clearly was a problem on TiVo end. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Same here, problem gone.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

It feels like "jinxing it" or daring fate... But, it seems to have cleared up on my end, without any action needed from me. Gotta post the good, and not just the bad, right? Nah, just following others' lead on that...


----------



## shelbel (Mar 11, 2004)

I just upgraded to Roamio Plus (formerly Series 3) this past week, and I'm having the 30-second delay issue. From what I'm hearing here, is the issue that the TiVo box is constantly reaching out to the mother ship online, even when I'm just watching recordings? My TiVo is connected wirelessly to the network, and I've been having issues with the wireless repeater not carrying the signal very well. If I can't improve the wireless, does this mean I have to look into setting up MoCa?


----------



## aryndub (Jun 25, 2009)

This issue just started today on my week old Roamio Pro. The Roamio and the minis all received the latest Fall update. When attempting to play a show on the main Roamio unit, there is a 10-15 second delay (sometimes with spinning blue circle) and then it will finally pull up the description and allow me to play. On the Mini, same thing, but I can't even schedule Season Passes on it. When I try to schedule, I get the spinning blue circle and then it kicks me back to the guide.

Anyone else?


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Same spinning blue circles. Just got back from a 10 day vacation and the Fall update occurred just before we left. Now 10 to 15 second delays to get a recorded program to play.


----------



## aryndub (Jun 25, 2009)

And just like that it fixed itself. This most definitely has to be a Tivo server issue. I checked the Tivo status page when I was having issues and it showed normal.

Has anyone confirmed this yet?


----------



## shelbel (Mar 11, 2004)

FWIW my TiVo is back to normal, with no hamster wheels or 30-second delay between menus.

The secret? After putting up with a less-than-perfect wireless network, we were finally able to get an electrician in to convert our phone lines to ethernet, and I was able to connect the TiVo to a router directly with an ethernet cable. That _shouldn't_ make a difference, since toggling between menus of already-recorded programs is a _local_ process and _shouldn't_ involve the internet at all. But my experience is that when my internet connection is robust there is no lag, and when my internet connection is unstable there is a lag. Grrr.

On the plus side? The TiVo app on the iPad is _awesome_.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Did you guys not notice this one?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521648


----------



## shelbel (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh my gosh, thanks for the heads-up. At least they're owning the problem.

ETA: ... and my opinion of TiVo customer service plummets again. I wrote to them yesterday to close out my trouble ticket with them about this issue, and I outlined my disgust that less-than-perfect broadband connectivity would cause disruptions in basic performance. Their response:"We apologize for the inconvenience and disappointment with that wireless internal adapter. Hopefully future versions of our TiVo boxes will not have this same type of adapter."

I didn't say that the adapter was bad, the adapter had nothing to do with it! Grr...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Plus the wireless on my Roamio Basic has been great.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I started experiencing the spinning circle tonight. Just going into my recordings and playing something. Restarted my network in the proper order and the Roamio. Still happening, hopefully better tomorrow.

Edit: see this thread now http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10360935#post10360935

Should have checked first instead of searching via Google.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Similar problem but with additional symptom: Connection to TiVo iOS App was severely disruipted.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Been having this same problem (spinning blue circle w/ delay) especially when making changes to recording schedule like Season passes for about the past week.

We do not use the internal wireless adapter - our Roamio Plus is connected via Ethernet cable to our network.


----------

